# smelly ferrets



## angie36 (Aug 29, 2014)

how many people keep there ferrets in the house we have recently just got 2 and i find the smell unbearable i only cleaned them out yesterday and today they absolutely stink again am i doing something wrong or is this a smell im gonna have to put up with.Does anyone else have this problem


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

my boy absolutely stunk when i got him, he had spent a couple of days in a box eating dog food (which is one of the reasons i got him) which wont have helped at all, he was swapped onto cat food here, and recently onto alpha ferret (i had to get to somewhere to buy some though) and since he has been on the better diet (he also gets eggs, chicken feet and meat too) he has smelt much less, neutering also helps
it would help to litter train them and clean the toilet daily i would imagine too, i clean the poop corner out daily sometimes twice a day


----------

